# Madame Butterfly: By Puccini & The Barber Of Seville: By Gioachino Rossini



## catherinethegreat21 (May 25, 2015)

has anybody seen these?


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Tito Beltran have been in prison for rape.

Butterfly is Hui He one of the most prominent performers of Madama Butterfly in our time. Her signature role on the other hand is Aida.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

B


catherinethegreat21 said:


> has anybody seen these?


Strange to have the tenor's image on Madama Butterfly, and Beltran's at that!
I have seen neither video, so I can't comment.


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Both are beautiful operas, but difficult to compare as they belong to different subgenera. I have not seen any of the above productions, but I prefer Il Barbiere, at least because it was my only real addiction for a few years. Madama Butterfly is a sad story with awesome music...


----------

